# Tow path suitable.



## postman (7 Jan 2008)

Consideing buying an off road bike.Had a look round on the net.Revolution Cullin disc or Momgoose tyax elite.Just for tow paths or a little ride around Nidderdale near Pateley Bridge.Don't want a full heavy mountain bike not that bothered about rough stuff.Are these good bikes or any suggestions out there.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Jan 2008)

> .......or a little ride around Nidderdale near Pateley Bridge



Bloody hell. The last time I did a 'little ride around Nidderdale' I was really glad of a full on mountainbike. One of the longest and hardest days out ever.

Or perhaps you know a diferent route?


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2008)

Thank you for that info.I will have a little chat with him.He may even see this post.We have rode Pateley Bridge to Angram and Scarhouse Res's.via Middlesmoor and the How Stean Gorge cafe.Iwill have to check this out.I don't do hard riding.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Jan 2008)

postman said:


> Thank you for that info.I will have a little chat with him.He may even see this post.We have rode Pateley Bridge to Angram and Scarhouse Res's.via Middlesmoor and the How Stean Gorge cafe.Iwill have to check this out.I don't do hard riding.



I know the area reasonably well and have ridden up there with my hybrid. To be honest I had to stick with the roads and well trodden bridleways. Anything approaching a "track" was well beyond me and my bike's capabilities. You are into serious mountain bike territory there.


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys it looks to me that two late fifties both retired.Will have to rethink Nidderdale.Pateley Bridge to Middlesmoor and Cafe then the two res's.Is our fave ride.But it is all tarmac road and easy on the Dawes Galaxy.


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jan 2008)

might be interested in this:
http://www.mtbbritain.co.uk/nidderdale_route.html

can't say i've done it mind, bit far north.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2008)

A very big thank you for that it looks brilliant.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (8 Jan 2008)

That's the route. For a mid fifties regularly riding mtb couple on Santa Cruz Superlights, we had to go some to get from here, over to Nidderdale and round that route before dark in mid winter.

There are also no cafes (at that time of year?) in Carlton or where ever.

I remember it being on the slightly wugged side of a 'jolly wheeze'.


----------

